# [SOLVED] BSOD DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with ndis.sys Help please



## bennyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been getting this BSOD for the last couple days, usually a few times a day.
Seemingly happens randomly, not a specific program that causes it. 

I think it has something to do with the network adapter as it says ndis.sys is the culprit but I've tried updating my network and chipset drivers.

Specs;

Intel i5 2500k
4gb DDR3 1600
ASUS P8Z68-V
ATi 5770

Attached the last few dumps

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: BSOD DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with ndis.sys Help please*

Image name: NETIO.SYS
Timestamp: Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)

One BSOD was due to ndis.sys 
but the data in that mini dump is corrupt so wasn't able to get more information on tha t

Driver Reference Table - ndis.sys
Driver Reference Table - NETIO.SYS

Highly recommend that you run windows updates and install every update available


----------



## bennyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: BSOD DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with ndis.sys Help please*

Thanks for the quick reply.

Installed all the updates I could off Windows update, 20 mins later it BSODs again 

Not sure what to try next

Attached the latest dump, hope it isnt corrupt again


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: BSOD DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with ndis.sys Help please*

same thing 
NETIO.SYS

lets start with download driver sweeper
install Driver sweeper

go to Asus's website and download the network Drivers and if you have a wifi on this download the drivers for that from their manufacturer's website and save them both to a folder 

Boot into safe mode 
Using Driver sweeper uninstall the Current network Drivers 
Reboot 
Boot into Safe mode again 
Install the latest downloaded drivers for your network 
Reboot into normal mode


----------



## bennyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: BSOD DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with ndis.sys Help please*

Had some trouble getting driver sweeper to locate the lan drivers, but managed to get them off by other means. Also removed my wireless card as I only use LAN at the moment.

No blue screen now for over a day so I think its sorted, thanks for your help!


----------



## pastorfide017 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Loda117,

I also got this error, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. I already attached the minidump files. Pls. recommend me some things to do with this error. I hope for your immediate response in this matter. Much Thanks in advance.


-Joel Pastorfide


----------



## Wanzzz (Nov 1, 2012)

I also have the NDIS.sys prob. I have formated my hardisk n want to download the windows 7. The problem is window 7 cant download after boot from cd because the NDIS.sys error code 0xc0000098 file missing or corrupt. Please help me how to settle this problem


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

NDIS.sys is the networking driver for the windows 
Now i am confused about what are you trying to do 
you formatted the hard drive with new windows 7? 
If so you are updating the drivers for your motherboard (network, audio, video, usb, chipset) 
Can you clarify please


----------

